# Lost account?



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi, since the update I have lost my accoubt 'tigerdel' it says accoubt doesnt exist. Ive always logged in througg tapa talk and it is now using my tapatalk name and ive lost my post count, can I be changed back please


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Best.username said:


> Hi, since the update I have lost my accoubt 'tigerdel' it says accoubt doesnt exist. Ive always logged in througg tapa talk and it is now using my tapatalk name and ive lost my post count, can I be changed back please


Please use the Contact Us link at the bottom of the page.
Send me your exact username and confirm the email address that was used on the account.


----------

